# Still have edema YEARS after DNP - help!



## 12l4 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello, in 2013 I did a few cycles of DNP (which I realise was a very stupid thing to do considering the risks!) and didn’t supplement with anything to replenish minerals lost from excessive sweating. Since I’ve had a massive issue with Edema. My weight fluctuates around 10lbs per day- sometimes drinking water reduces it a little, other times makes it worse- same applies with salt. 

I’ve had every possible blood test, hormone panel, food intolerance test. I’ve had second opinions- the only thing that is consistent is an inability to balance sodium/potassium in my body regardless of the supplements I take to do so. It’s always too much of one, not enough of the other and it keeps changing between the two. Doctors say they don’t know what it is- it’s getting worse though as I keep fainting due to dehydration (urine is dark) even though I’m drinking loads.

Can anyone provide an explanation or some advice?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2018)

have you told the docs about your DNP use?  Have you had a liver biopsy?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Edema is one of the side effects reported to linger around post-DNP, yes. Most of the time it was due to the user having a rare, pre-existing, health condition (liver defect, etc). 

As Spongy said, I strongly recommend you get them to check out your liver since it sounds like certain metabolites of DNP simply haven't been dealt with. And be honest about your DNP use - the time for covering shit up is over.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2018)

That sucks man. Hope u get it figured out. 

Just another reason why dnp is garbagggggeeeeeee


----------



## 12l4 (Feb 5, 2018)

Spongy said:


> have you told the docs about your DNP use?  Have you had a liver biopsy?




Hello, thankyou for your reply. I have had liver, kidneys, heart checked, even been tested for diabetes- all came back fine.ive been referred to an endocrinologist too and they can’t find a medical reason for it. I was very open with them all about DNP use.


----------



## 12l4 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.

All tests came back negative and doctor was aware of DNP use too.


----------



## Hellosun (Sep 14, 2018)

Me too, I have the exact same problem!! I have constant edema 2 years after taking DNP without any supplements. I have done every blood test too but everything is normal. Have you found any solution? Its horrible, some days its really bad&#55357;&#56866; the only thing that worked for me is Methyl folate in high dosage, its not all gone but at least I dont have to take a diuretic anymore. I dont know why it works:/


----------



## HijackedMyself (Sep 23, 2018)

I've done quite a few DNP cycles and never had any issues whatsoever (some as high as 700mg, which I would never recommend first time around)... There's a fine line between "safe dose" and the "Overdose" threshold.... However, it's pretty high. Nobody should ever need that much DNP in a day to get to that threshold. That's where the idiots lay! They take some DNP and after 1 day don't feel any effects, so they double the dose. Then after 2 days they still don't feel the effects so they double again.... Stupid! Set up your protocol and follow it. Drink plenty of water, and there is no risk. Get complacent and think you have a natural high tolerance and you'll find out real quick just how dumb you are.

Wow... that all came across pretty harsh...

Didn't mean for that, just absolutely drives me crazy when I think about the Idiots that give everybody else a bad name.


----------



## Jin (Sep 23, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> What is the difference between edema and diarrhea?
> 
> Really wanna try dnp but this is scary. Science isn't working out for you, looks like.



No relation 

google is your friend.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Sep 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> No relation
> 
> google is your friend.



Never mind. Confused it with enema.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 24, 2018)

Did you get fat again


----------

